# What Mat Do You Use?



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

We have been using mats with a brand name of Patiomat. No matter how carefully we pull it before staking it, we can't get it to lay flat. It's like the outside edge is smaller than the inside middle. I recently saw an ad for the aero weave mats and while they don't come in cute patterns, they look like they might lay flatter.

Anyone have experience with these? Opinions please?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I use the green indoor outdoor carpet you can pick up a home improvement store. Cheaper than an RV mat. Looks like grass. Seems to keep dirt and sand out of unit better. Seems to hold up better in the sun. Been thru 2 RV mats and still have the large piece of grass we started with even though it's cheap enough that I'll have no problem throwing it out when needed. Lay it grass down in the driveway and hit it with a hose and it's clean.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. We aren't crazy about the grass mat, it's heavy and we don't find that it dries very quickly. Glad it works for you.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The mats we have (one large, one smaller) are the reversible poly weave RV type. Ours were made by Fireside and we bought them through Amazon. We have had not had the problem with them laying flat although over the five years or so we have had them the colors have faded and the white has yellowed. We prefer the woven mats over the astroturf carpet style as they do not kill the grass underneath. I guess if you were always on gravel or paving, it would not matter. The woven mats allow the grass underneath to get enough water, air, and sunlight to stay healthy - in fact, in really hot weather we have found that the grass under the mat stays greener than what the grass around it - check out the picture.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Thank you. I think we are going to bite the bullet and purchase something a little more expensive than what we have now. We are not happy with the way it doesn't lay flat. Sometimes you get what you pay. This is our second rug from this company and the first one held up well but we have never been happy with this second one.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

I ordered these Reversible Mats more than a year ago. I absolutely LOVE these outdoor carpets. My rambunctious lab has peed, ran, played, sleeps, lots of foot traffic on them, etc on these and they still look great! Through rain, winters, summers, & countless holes I have put in them for stakes to keep in place they have held up nicely.


----------



## Brennen Thomas (7 mo ago)

A friend recommended Elegant Camping GA1 RV Patio Mat. As far as I know, the rug is rectangular in shape and large in size, which gives me and my family a comfortable and relaxing feeling.
The way I see it, the rug is made from 100% virgin polypropylene, which is porous and allows air to flow through comfortably. Built to withstand the elements, this outdoor rug will come in handy on your camping trips. I am very happy that this RV mat is easy to clean and that it is lightweight and easy to fold and store.


----------

